# Need help filleting



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

118 lbs of fillets


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice fish. Interesting load you got there - a monster catfish, a cooler, and a bathtub?


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you from Oklahoma? That there looks like a some Hillbilly Hand Fishin'
Dang Big Ole'Catfish anyways


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Holy crap what did you use for tackle, a truck mounted winch??


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That's the alabama state record blue cat. http://www.gameandfishmag.com/2012/04/11/120-pounder-is-new-alabama-record-blue-catfish/


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Caught him on a Bream Buster and a 2 lb Cricket:laughing::laughing:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Too much junk said:


> Caught him on a Bream Buster and a 2 lb Cricket:laughing::laughing:


 LOL Damn tha fish , i wanna see that 2lb cricket!! LOL:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish...is it real???


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh he is real alright, my gran pah got one from alabama river about 15 years ago 118lbs on a trot line


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea he's the real deal. New Alabama state record blue.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Too much junk said:


> Yea he's the real deal. New Alabama state record blue.


Dang thats awesome man...


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've got a chain saw!  Nice cat :notworthy:


----------

